# Standing 3 wheel on a gbody?



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is it possible with 8 batteries across the back? I had 12 batts (2 rows of 5 and 1 extra on each side by the wheel hump) and it stood a 3 on 12'' rears,no chains,its a 87 regal. Im cutting down and going for a show setup and was wondering if 8 batteries across the back would still let me do the same and still not use chains. It has a 350 v8 up front which i think may hold me down from doing it,im not sure. Im not wanting to do rolling 3s just strictly standing 3s.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

I would leave it alone 
My old setup with 8 across didn't do standing 3s on 12"s


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

I don't think 12's will do it. I added a little weight to each corner of my g-body (I was running 8 batteries across the back too and 3 pumps of course). I ran 16" cylinders, and it had no problem standing 3.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder if 14s would work without adding weight


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

I heard it works I haven't tryed it tho. My friend had 18"s in the back stood a real nice threewheel
I'm not with that weight tho I'd rather have battery's than lead too many weighted down cars it's nice to see a car perform with straight power


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> I heard it works I haven't tryed it tho. My friend had 18"s in the back stood a real nice threewheel
> I'm not with that weight tho I'd rather have battery's than lead too many weighted down cars it's nice to see a car perform with straight power


:thumbsup: Yeah if i did upgrade on the rears i guess i could try 14s an see if that works out if it doesnt work on 12s. Yeah same here ,trying to avoid added weight besides the norm weight from the batteries,setup etc.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

14s will more then likely work I had six batts a 307 v8 wit everything cruise control and ac in my cutlass stock trailing arms no chains would stand 3 no problems wit 14s


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

85cutlasslolo said:


> 14s will more then likely work I had six batts a 307 v8 wit everything cruise control and ac in my cutlass stock trailing arms no chains would stand 3 no problems wit 14s


Oh ok good to know! How were your batts,3 to each side?


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes sir 3 each side pumps closer to back if trunk 1/4 inch 2x2 angle iron no weight


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

My regal back in the day.
16s in rear, slip yoke installed, 3 batteries on each side. 1" a arm extensions...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

My 81 monte carlo ,standing three 3 pumps 8 batts across the back.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

14 inch cylinders


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

~87Limited~ said:


> Is it possible with 8 batteries across the back? I had 12 batts (2 rows of 5 and 1 extra on each side by the wheel hump) and it stood a 3 on 12'' rears,no chains,its a 87 regal. Im cutting down and going for a show setup and was wondering if 8 batteries across the back would still let me do the same and still not use chains. It has a 350 v8 up front which i think may hold me down from doing it,im not sure. Im not wanting to do rolling 3s just strictly standing 3s.


It can be done even with 6 batteries. You'll need to run a taller cylinder.


----------



## 86RegalLtd (Apr 21, 2014)

I have 86 Regal with 2 pumps on driver side and 6 batteries across the back starting in middle going to passinger side. The car 3wheels really easy when making left turns but not standing still. If I get rid of the 10s on the rear and go with 12 or larger with that make it easier to 3wheel? Was just going to add weight to make it do it but I like idea of bigger to make it happen. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ShoNuff010 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 8 batts in the back 14" cylinders and do a nice standing 3...79 cutlass


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

3 PUMPS 8 BATTS


----------



## 86RegalLtd (Apr 21, 2014)

If i wanted to add weight what would be the best way to add concrete, steel, sand bags or such. I have my spare tire wheel well opening still as usable space. My car has 10" cylinders right now in the rear and cannot 3 wheel stand. What is the largest cylinder I could go with before adding slip yolk. I'm not against it just looking for an easy way to go. My car is a cruiser not really a high end show car.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

86RegalLtd said:


> If i wanted to add weight what would be the best way to add concrete, steel, sand bags or such. I have my spare tire wheel well opening still as usable space. My car has 10" cylinders right now in the rear and cannot 3 wheel stand. What is the largest cylinder I could go with before adding slip yolk. I'm not against it just looking for an easy way to go. My car is a cruiser not really a high end show car.


How many..........
Pumps?
Batteries?
Any reinforcements?


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

214monte said:


> View attachment 1177786
> My 81 monte carlo ,standing three 3 pumps 8 batts across the back.


 that monte is clean...for sale???


----------



## 86RegalLtd (Apr 21, 2014)

Dumps said:


> How many..........
> Pumps?
> Batteries?
> Any reinforcements?


I have 2 pumps with 6 batteries and frame reinforcements as of yet. I did redo all of the 4 trunk body mounts and frame.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dirt Bagg (May 15, 2014)

ttt


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

86RegalLtd said:


> I have 2 pumps with 6 batteries and frame reinforcements as of yet. I did redo all of the 4 trunk body mounts and frame.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



post pics of car:thumbsup:


----------

